#  Ernährung >   Schilddrüsenunterfunktion - Gewichtszunahme >

## Christiane<3

Hallo!
Ich habe seit ca. 2 Jahren Schilddrüsenunterfunktion.
Ich bin bei einem super Arzt, der mir meine Tabletten auch richtig eingestellt hat. Dannoch nehme ich trotz Diät immer mehr zu. Ich habe in diesem Jahr bis zu 5 Kilo zugenommen, trotz Sport und gesunder Ernährung.
Ich gehe jeden Tag eine Stunde joggen oder walken. 
Am Wochenende bin ich viel beim tanzen.
Ich frühstücke und esse ganz normal Mittag (achte aber auf Kalorien). Zu Abend esse ich nur noch Obst.
Trotzdem nehmen ich immer mehr zu.
Ich war auch schon beim FA und habe mir eine neue Pille verschreiben lassen. 
Ich weis einfach nicht mehr weiter....

----------


## greeneye

:x_hello_3_cut: Hey, willkommen im Club!
Ist es wirklich nur eine Unterfunktion oder leidest du auch an Hashimoto?
Schau doch einmal bei www.ht-mb.de vorbei, Die Sache mit dem Gewicht  :zd_help_4_movebig_cut: ist für viele von uns ein großes Thema und leider nur sehr schwer in den Griff zu bekommen. 
Alles Gute
greeneye

----------


## Zero

Vielleicht nimmst du auch zu, weil du Sport machst. Da baut man Muskelmasse auf und die ist schwerer als Fett. Selbst wenn man etwas drahtiger aussieht und fitter ist, sagt einem die böse Waage, dass man zugenommen hat. Einfach mal den Arzt fragen, wie der das einschätzt. LG

----------


## greeneye

Hi Christiane,
bist du inzwischen fündig geworden?

----------


## Blaumeise

Eigentlich klingt das ganz gut, was du machst. Gesunde Ernährung, viel Sport. Vielleicht solletst du noch einmal Rücksprache mit dem Arzt wegen der Medikation halten. Vielleicht ist es auch einfach nur die Muskelmasse, die du durch Sport aufgebaut hast, die die Gewichtszunahme ausmachen? LG

----------

